# I don't live in the suburbs but if I did,,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I lived in the suburbs I would know where the front door is and few other places from
the basement in case I had to retreat and shoot through the floor. A cheap battery powered 
camera and tv might be a good idea too. Might want to look at that target


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

I live in the suburbs, and noone has basements or attics. wish we did. Still need a camera, though. Crime is up, even in nice neighborhoods like mine


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If I lived in the suburbs I would know where the front door is and few other places from
> the basement in case I had to retreat and shoot through the floor. A cheap battery powered
> camera and tv might be a good idea too. Might want to look at that target


I always know where my front door is.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't live in the suburbs, but if I did I would move immediately out to the country. 

Sorry, cities give me the willies.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't live in the suburbs, but if I did I would move immediately out to the country.
> 
> Sorry, cities give me the willies.


I would love to be in the country. We plan to be eventually. But sometimes family situations make it next to impossible to move.

In the meantime, I prep best I can and can go quite quickly and quietly through my house, in the dark if necessary.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Suburbs without water and electricity or the fuel to get back and forth from (shtf) would quickly become a nightmare. It really doesn't matter where you live it is always a good idea to have a feel for the lay out of the house or apartment. 

I have a natural tendency to identify the blind spots and places where a person could hide. Did you know that in many instances of home invasion, the perpetrator or perpetrators were hiding in the home for several hours undetected, before making their move. 

I take care to keep myself safe while out and about, yet the danger may be hiding and waiting for me when I get home. Call me paranoid if you want but I check to make sure there are no creepers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We got out of the suburbs after waaaayy too many years of putting up with nonsense from suburbanites. 

BUT..If I lived in the suburbs I would put an old toilet in my front yard right next to my bottle tree just to piss off the neighbors.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I find myself in the burbs more then on the ranch....its a bummer. 

Some things to add to burn living that are quite free.

1). Walk your neighborhood and know where things are like city wells, homes of people with towers (com), and perhaps someone with an older then dirt vehicle in case no others work. 

2). Study your routes out of the burbs by car, bike and foot. 

3). Know the shops you would want to visit for whatever reason. Also doctors and anyone else who might be important.

4) if you really fear gun usage know where opponents will likely take cover and how to make them regret it. Like 6 inches from a certain window panel from the door jam at 4 ft.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if my place qualifies as a suburb. I live in a bedroom community of 5k for a city of a few hundred k. It's a 45 minute drive to get to down town, but a 20 mile walk. About 8-12 miles of that is open highway ( but not so open during my morning commute.)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I live in the suburbs. I'm more worried about drunk drivers plowing into my front yard......again.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

My biggest concerns during a social meltdown: vandals, and sewage. 

If we can survive that on our food/water stores (assuming we stay in place), I have a growing list of where all the food-bearing plants are in my neighborhood. oranges, avocados, etc. Just in case.
Eventually, for those tactical purposes you mentioned, i'd clear the land (and the dwellings) on either side of the place I live.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

For those who are worried about seeing what is going on without being there, there are numerous wifi cameras that can be accessed by secure website. That means using any device with the ability to run a browser can show you what's happening in your home as long as you have net access. Some are even battery powered. These would be especially useful if the shtf does not include an emp. The cameras are usually indoor/outdoor and could be used while bugging out.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It would seem to me that the burbs would require some neighbor coordination/cohesion because of larger numbers of savages. They are less likely to attack a street or dead end if it's a gauntlet. Plus, if your street has a less livable war lord in the day and more people disagree...but it is about some small remaining territory of your stability and if others occupy it they are in the same boat.
In the country and wild not so much so. Town people that come out there park in rvs up and down the highway and are a disaster their selves, but density is still much less, and independence easier if prepared for.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I find myself in the burbs more then on the ranch....its a bummer.
> 
> Some things to add to burn living that are quite free.
> 
> ...


^^^ This
And keep your Intel up to date, maps, news, etc. 
Recently, I learned my wooded route home from downtown has been busy. Dead bodies found along the railroad tracks and a new subdivision planned along the route.
Plant knockout roses, about waist-high near the windows.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I live in the suburbs... I have a basement... and surveillance set up around the perimeter of the house with the screen in basement for me to see...


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I volunteer at a workrelease center part time and i have helped Inmates get housing and employment help,what that has to do with this thread is this i have always treated them all like Men and not animals, the other day I was out at night and some guys began walking up very quickly at me I turned around and one guy said Thats mr. m we cant mess with him so i think ill be ok from the naitives in shtf for a bit.


----------

